# opinions/Experiences with CYOA Charters in the USVI



## SamNetherly (May 5, 2005)

As part of the due diligence with making any large investment, I would like to ask for informed opinions on CYOA in the US Virgin Islands, based in the Frenchtown Marina of St. Thomas. I would be interested in any opinions you have to share with me either good or bad, as far as chartering a boat, or having owned one and had it in service with CYOA. In addition, as long as I''m asking for advice, I would appreciate the name of a GOOD tax advisor (who owns a boat themselves) with a MINIMUM of 15 years experience SPECIFICALLY with marine investments based in the Minneapolis/St.Paul area. Thank you to all the sailors out there for your advice!


----------

